
OpenWhisk – cloud-first distributed event-based programming service from IBM - paukiatwee
https://github.com/openwhisk/openwhisk
======
nfriedly
This looks like a pretty potent alternative to AWS Lambda.

It's designed to run on Bluemix, but it's Open Source and Docker based, so you
could host it just about anywhere (including on AWS). I'm an IBMer, so I'm
probably a little biased, but I think IBM has been doing some things right
lately, especially with regards to Open Source.

